# Recommend me lights for Digger



## ltec

As above what lights would you put on top of a digger for work lights. There's 2 rectangular ones on front corners of cab but none work.
I was thinking led square lights, flood I think and about 25w each I think. Could anybody advise as I only want to buy once.


----------



## Ken_McE

What's a digger?


----------



## Bdm82

Backhoe, tractor with digging arm, etc.


----------



## Bdm82

Since nobody is replying... I don't get in the auto forum section here much but they have covered some of the led light bar and similar options, brand wise, recently. You might want to poke around there or otherwise bump your thread.


----------

